# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  tes

## kintarokoi

http://<a href="http://s752.photobuc...&#91;/img]</a>

----------


## saldy

tes juga

----------


## kintarokoi

> tes juga


[/img][/quote]

----------


## kintarokoi

[/img][/quote]

----------


## Satpam

om kintarokoi maaf ya untuk latihan posting gambar uda ada tempatnya om

----------


## Satpam

ini tempatnya om kintarokoi => klik aja viewtopic.php?f=25&t=7954

----------


## paulwi

hihihi...om victor bakal dapat pesaing nih......  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Satpam

> hihihi...om victor bakal dapat pesaing nih......


wk...wk....   ::   bisa aja om paulwi

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by paulwi
> 
> hihihi...om victor bakal dapat pesaing nih......   
> 
> 
> wk...wk....    bisa aja om paulwi


kagak lah om, justru saya waktu nya pensiun nich   ::

----------


## Satpam

kagak lah om, justru saya waktu nya pensiun nich   :: [/quote]
jangan pensiun om   ::

----------


## victor

> kagak lah om, justru saya waktu nya pensiun nich


jangan pensiun om   :: [/quote]
 ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by Satpam
> 
> kagak lah om, justru saya waktu nya pensiun nich  
> 
> 
> jangan pensiun om


PENSIUN DINI

Jadi ingat PERNIKAHAN DINI

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Satpam
> 
> ...


jadi inget tetangga, ada yang nama nya DINI

----------


## paulwi

> Originally Posted by Satpam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by paulwi
> 
> ...


iya mau pensiun dari satpol pp terus jadi   mod...........ixixixixix

----------


## asagita

> om kintarokoi maaf ya untuk latihan posting gambar uda ada tempatnya om


Om Satpam, santai aja. Kalo salah ato kurang lebih dikit, ini forum kebersamaan dimana toleransinya juga besar. Saya yakin banyak yang gak terganggu kok. Jadi hal-hal gini, gak usah dikomentari (ato kalo perlu postingnya dipermanis) karena bisa malah merusak kebersamaan dan kesenangan kita untuk aktif di forum.

Kalau ada hal yang fatal atau jelas mengganggu kebersamaan, baru lah diperingati. Kekurangan kecil dihilangin, kekurangan besar dikecilin aja.

Lagian Om Kintarokoi mana tau ada thread latihan posting gambar, yang ada thread dengan judul upload gambar. Om Kintarokoi baru aja gabung dengan Kois, tapi kalau sambutannya ga enak malah jadi antipati. Padahal di sini kan "friendship through scales" katanya. Yuk ah

Salam,

----------


## Satpam

iya om om semua saya mengatur buanyak2 minta maaf dari kata2 saya yg vulgar makasih om asagita mengingatkan

----------


## asagita

> iya om om semua saya mengatur buanyak2 minta maaf dari kata2 saya yg vulgar makasih om asagita mengingatkan


Gak usah minta maaf laaaah. Forum ini santai kok... tapi serius dan menghasilkan (uang....  ::  )

Yuk ah lanjut bersahabat dengan sisik...  ::  

Salam,

----------

